# Lip Color Recs +



## Nikkilici0us (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello!
Been looking for lip color recommendations, close to these examples on Monica.
Looking for something that's natural and muted, but not necessarily colorless if you get what I mean
Any recs?
Thanks so much!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 27, 2017)

What's your skintone?


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Nov 28, 2017)

similar to hers - i do not wear foundation so I don't have any comparisons


----------

